# Azureus body shape and sex, help me guess.



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I purchased these as a sexed pair from Patrick. I have total confidence he knows best how to sex them and trust they are a pair. But to me...I still can't decide which is which as the toe pad sexing method isnt working in this case.

Both frogs have much larger toe pads on their front feet as compared to their hind feet, and their front toe pads seem nearly the same size when compared one frog to the other. 

So...Ive been looking at their body shape and want more opinions to backup my assumptions.

My female (Rene who likes rain), has a bit of a pot belly and a sharp angle on her back. She appears thicker when viewed from the side profile. She is quite timid still after 2.5 months of life here.








Female Rene...???



My male (Romeo, who also likes to hide, except when flies are about) has a belly that goes all around. He is flatter when viewed from the side profile. 









Some profile pics to compare:









Take a look at my*Azureus Body Shape *gallery to see additional photos.


What do you think? Does my female look female? The whole toe pad thing is throwing me off. They hang out together most all the time, feed together...just no calling, back rubbing, or eggs yet. They are probably 13 months old. Which one looks male and which female to you?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

*Azureus Sexing*

It looks to me like you already have them figured out! Here are mine for comparison (female-left, male-right)


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

great moss/java growth.

Lisa's photos do a good job showing toe pad differences and body size differences.

The truth is toe pads are not always that different.

I'd wait on them and see how it pans out.

S


----------



## angus (Apr 8, 2006)

its my breeding pair for your ref.

uppder female, lower male


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay...thank you for the pics, they confirm the sex of my frogs. 
The two body shapes are really distinctive, and a much easier way to sex than trying to compare toe pad size.

thanks for the help....now just wait for tads to show up.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that you've all tackled that set want to take a crack at mine? The one (orriginal) is about a year, the other 3 are about 6-7 months old, whats the guesses?
Thanks,
Sib 









Orriginal









Bright









SmallSpot









Dark


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Your original looks like a female. The other three are too young to reliably sex via pictures. You probably won't be able to really tell till they are a bit older, 10-12 months.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

thats my thoughts too, that orriginal is a female. I was talking to a breeder that was saying you should be able to get an idea of males to females by 6 months. Any edjucated guesses? I was thinking the middle two might me males (but if I had to guess I would say bright had the best chance), and I'm fairly certain that darks a female also. whats your thoughts?
Thanks,
sib


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There's an important part of my post: "via pictures". If I had the three frogs in front of me and could observe them I could probably sex them and feel pretty comfortable about it, but via pictures, forget it. Also, because of the angle three of your pics were taken it at, it's very hard to get an idea of the frog's shape because the body is foreshortened.


----------



## stevemc (Aug 13, 2007)

Usually the female is larger, but I have a pair that recently started laying, and the male is a bit larger and fatter-but he does seem to have a better appetite! He may be older I dont know. Mine do have some differences in the toe pads, with the female having much larger front toe pads. I really knew who was who, when they started going into the hut, the male coaxing the female in, and then going in after her. Plus I heard singing and saw the male singing. She would also be much thinner after a lay. It is hard from a pic though-good luck with them.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Is there a better angle for phots that would reveal more important details? I can easily snap more pictures for your educated guesses. I've heard a few people mention they'd be able to sex them in person. is it posture or stance of sorts, or is it more behavioural? What should I look for?
Thanks
Sib


----------



## stevemc (Aug 13, 2007)

The best way is to listen when they sing, daily, usually morning and late afternoon, and look for the one singing. Usually they are not right together when the male is singing. Plus if they are at th epoint of laying eggs, the male will paw at the female, and push her along, until she goes into the hut, once a week, usually all day long. Also the female will eventually be much larger. Probably a 1/2" longer and a bit plumper. Both will be fat if you feed heavily, which I would assume you are. Female toe pads are usually much larger/wider in the front feet. Color has nothing to do with it, and either could be fat if fed well. One or the other could be more or less active/shy/better eater/etc. One of these days you will know! Good luck, Steve.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I must sound horribly impatient, but up here (canada) we don't have the wide selection of darts available, most are snatched up early, so its not common to come across adults, or more importantly lone males. So I will have to start again with young stock to get a male if these 4 are all female. Thats the only reason I'm trying to find out while they are only 6 months.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## stevemc (Aug 13, 2007)

It is hard to tell if they arent sexually mature. Is there a breeder near you? An adult should be able to be traded for a known sexed frog.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

The closest breeder to me is understory enterprizes but they don't do anything like that. They don't even let anyone on site, if your not getting things shipped to you they will meet you on the 401 but thats it.
Thanks though
Sib


----------

